# (PCA) Book of Church Order HELP!



## Croghanite (Aug 9, 2006)

I will be joining a PCA church very soon. The process has already begun. I was studying THE BOOK OF CHURCH ORDER OF THE PRESBYTERIAN CHURCH IN AMERICA...
How do you interpret the singing of psalms along with hymns? My church only sings from the Trinity Hymn Book. Does this mean that the church is required to implement the singing of Psalms?... and if so then what percentage should be Psalms?



> CHAPTER 51
> 
> The Singing of Psalms and Hymns
> 
> ...


----------



## SRoper (Aug 9, 2006)

Read the preface to the Dircetory:

"Temporary statement adopted by the Third General Assembly to preface the Directory for Worship: The Directory for Worship is an approved guide and should be taken seriously as the mind of the Church agreeable to the Standards. However, it does not have the force of law and is not to be considered obligatory in all its parts. BCO 56, 57 and 58 have been given full constitutional authority by the Eleventh General Assembly after being submitted to the Presbyteries and receiving the necessary two-thirds (2/3) approval of the Presbyteries."


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 9, 2006)

Short answer is tehre is no PCA "law" requiring certain songs in worship. You should also note that there are psalms and psalm paraphrases in the Trinity Hymnal (e.g. All People That on Earth Do Dwell, being Psalm 100)


----------



## Croghanite (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Short answer is there is no PCA "law" requiring certain songs in worship. You should also note that there are psalms and psalm paraphrases in the Trinity Hymnal (e.g. All People That on Earth Do Dwell, being Psalm 100)




It seems to me that they are distinguishing a psalm, in its entirety, from a hymn with excerpts of a psalm added to it. It also seems to imply the singing of psalms separately. In addition to psalm singing they recommend hymns of the church.Am I reading into this too much? 

I understand the PCA distributes a Trinity Psalter. That leads me to believe that they consider psalms, by themselves, to be sung and then hymns of the church. Almost a 50:50 ratio. I just want to sing at least one psalm during the service. I mean its a song book given to us from God. 100% true to the word. 

Quote:
Chapter 51-3. It is recommended that Psalms be sung along with the hymns of the Church, but that caution be observed in the selection of hymns, that they be true to the Word. Hymns should have the note of praise, or be in accord with the spirit of the sermon.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 9, 2006)

Joe,

The PCA (together with the OPC) did publish a Psalter. I do agree that Psalms are good to be sung in worship - we sang Psalm 8 last Lord's Day.

You need to realize that you are touching on one of the most contentious issues on the board, and are now liable to see 126 exclusive Psalmody posts.


----------



## Croghanite (Aug 9, 2006)

I don't mean to start an exclusive psalmody debate. I just want to get to the bottom of what the PCA subscribes to as far as psalm singing. I am new to the Reformed doctrine and have just scratched the surface. 

It seems logical to be singing psalms from Gods word in public worship. If the PCA recommends psalm singing, I will respectfully and humbly ask for them to be incorporated into the service. I am only looking for the PCA's position on the matter before I bring it up to my Pastor. I truly appreciate and respect your input. Thanks.


----------



## Kaalvenist (Aug 15, 2006)

Actually, the PCA published _Trinity Psalter,_ not with the OPC, but with the RPCNA (my denomination). It's kind of a "trimmed down" version of our _Book of Psalms for Singing._

And you'll probably want to check this old thread on the subject. I don't think that the link he provided is now working; try this one. It's definitely a good resource to have if you want to encourage your pastor or session in Psalm-singing.


----------



## Croghanite (Aug 15, 2006)

Sean,
Thank you for the information. It is exactly what I was seeking.
Apparently the PCA does recognize the difference between a psalm, in its entirety, from a hymn with excerpts of a psalm added to it.

They state " That the General Assembly reaffirm that Psalm-singing in the worship of God is a Gospel ordinance, is commended by the Westminster Confession, and is an historic practice of Reformed churches." , and 2. That congregations be encouraged to sing at least one Psalm at each of their services."

This answers my questions. The PCA will not force a church to implament psalm singing. On the other hand they not only encourage it but affirm the fact that it is an Ordinance of God to be singing psalms.

I wonder why the PCA does not exhort their churches to sing at least one psalm in every service since that is their position.

[Edited on 8-15-2006 by LAYMAN JOE]


----------



## Augusta (Aug 15, 2006)

Does anyone know of similar "Gospel ordinance" in the OPC BCO?

**I found it. It states in chapter 3: 




> 6. As it is the aim of public worship to glorify God, prayer and praise should predominate in congregational singing. Let every member of the church take part in this act of worship. It should be performed not merely with the lips but with the spirit and the understanding. *Since the metrical versions of the Psalms are based upon the Word of God, they ought to be used frequently in public worship.* Great care must be taken that all the materials of song are in perfect accord with the teaching of Holy Scripture. Let the tunes as well as the words be dignified and elevated. The stately rhythm of the choral is especially appropriate for public worship. No person shall take a special part in the musical service unless he is a professing Christian and adorns his profession with a godly walk.



[Edited on 8-15-2006 by Augusta]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> Does anyone know of similar "Gospel ordinance" in the OPC BCO?



The OPC Directory for the Public Worship of God provides that "metrical versions of the Psalms are based upon the Word of God," and therefore "they ought to be used frequently in public worship."

Also note the Reports of the Committee on Song in Worship (1946-47) (which do not have constitutional authority).


----------



## Augusta (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks Andrew for the second link. I was having trouble finding that one.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> Thanks Andrew for the second link. I was having trouble finding that one.



 You're welcome, Traci!


----------

